# rubber tubing



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm new to this . I want to put rubber tubing on my rod/reel for thumb holding and breaking. Where and how do you attach it ? What size tubing is used?
Any info would be appreciated. Thanks in advance! jjm


----------



## stephen009 (Jan 18, 2021)

I need to put elastic tubing on my bar/reel for thumb holding and breaking. Where and how would you append it ? What size tubing is utilized? akinator


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Better to use a flat strip of thin rubber, like from a bicycle inner tube, taped around the rod and just behind the reel. Flat rubber is also sold at specialty surfcasting shops ......


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I cut a slit in the rubber and place it under the back reel foot - then tighten up the reel seat...


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll use a piece of a bicycle innertube on my thumb.


----------



## WVHillBilly (Mar 16, 2021)

Workin on a concept pair o hillbilly spandex/leather feeshin fingerprint protectors fer me digits. One fer baitcastin and one fer spinners. Mostly fer braid castin. I dunno. We will see.


----------

